# Chicken project



## Spotlite (Mar 18, 2021)

I usually run about 120 Cornish Cross every year. I start in mid February and run 30 at a time. This is the first ones of the year. Never actually looked at it close, just knew I liked raising my own food. Pics are 2 days old, 3 weeks old and 6 weeks old. I normally go 8 weeks but I tried something this time with 30% protein coupled with not taking them off feed at night until they were 5 weeks old instead of 4, and I started having leg trouble out of some (too heavy / outgrowing their legs) at 6 weeks old. So it was time to for them hibernate in the freezer. 30 birds, 154lbs of meat, $125 in 300lb of feed. $53 for the birds. Lip smacking and knowing I raised them - priceless. 30 more hit the brooder mid April. Threw the little red brooder feeder in for size comparison.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2021)

Good looking birds. Fat too.

I`ve thought about doing that myself.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 18, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Good looking birds. Fat too.
> 
> I`ve thought about doing that myself.


Thanks. Very easy to raise. Don’t need a lot of room, either.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 18, 2021)

oldways said:


> Did you try that new pucker out ?


I did. I love it!! Life saver! Not a very good pic but it’s in the back of my side by side. Me snd my grandson taking up to the barn.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 18, 2021)

Almost finished with a chicken tractor, putting some Rhode Island Reds on this soon.


----------



## greg j (Mar 18, 2021)

If  i ever can get a few acres in the sticks and build a home  i am rise my own chickens for eggs and food.   Just can't do it now in the subdivision i live in.


----------



## antharper (Mar 19, 2021)

Great job , I like it . Just curious do you age the meat before freezing


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 19, 2021)

antharper said:


> Great job , I like it . Just curious do you age the meat before freezing


No Sir. Whole bird sits on ice until all are separated into pieces. Then sits in big pans in fridge to chill / dry over night. Vacuum seal and frozen next day. These were killed on Saturday, in freezer Sunday night.

But these are not your normal chickens. They’re tender because they’re still just 6 week old chicks.

Edited to add that if you can chill it before rigor mortise sets in, the meat is still relaxed. Mine are in ice water as soon as they’re out of the plucker. From dead to on the ice is less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 19, 2021)

oldways said:


> I'm going to order some Ross or Cobb 500 to do that with 6 to 7 weeks and butcher.


Where you ordering from? Looks like a good bird. I can’t find them with the hatchery I’m using.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 19, 2021)

oldways said:


> Check out Bob's Biddies out of Ray City Ga They are hardy too Southgaleafty got some this year all ready and didn't lose a biddy


Thanks!! Ditching my old hatchery!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 21, 2021)

@oldways thats a good price for cornish cross!
@Spotlite what kind of food are you using? That feed bill seems on the high side.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 21, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> @oldways thats a good price for cornish cross!
> @Spotlite what kind of food are you using? That feed bill seems on the high side.


I ended up having to buy at tractor supply because I couldn’t get to the co op beforehand. (Work travel) I can cut the cost considerably at the co op buying by the ton price.

Plus I threw them in a 30% protein and left the free range food for 24 hours a few weeks instead of 12 on 12 off - trying an experiment to see if I can get the sane results in 6 weeks instead of 8.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 21, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I ended up having to buy at tractor supply because I couldn’t get to the co op beforehand. (Work travel) I can cut the cost considerably at the co op buying by the ton price.
> 
> Plus I threw them in a 30% protein and left the free range food for 24 hours a few weeks instead of 12 on 12 off - trying an experiment to see if I can get the sane results in 6 weeks instead of 8.


Good deal! Sounds like you have it covered. Tractor supply is on the high side for feed. For what its worth, ive had better luck feeding them less for longer rather than trying to feed em up quick like a hog or whatever. I mix in scratch towards the end to slow the bulking. I send em to freezer camp at around 8 or 9 weeks or when they look fat. Good for you on growing your own food! Nobody will feed ya better than you!


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 21, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Good deal! Sounds like you have it covered. Tractor supply is on the high side for feed. For what its worth, ive had better luck feeding them less for longer rather than trying to feed em up quick like a hog or whatever. I mix in scratch towards the end to slow the bulking. I send em to freezer camp at around 8 or 9 weeks or when they look fat. Good for you on growing your own food! Nobody will feed ya better than you!


Yes Sir, thanks! On this run I am on vacation during the time frame they should have been killed. Between my wife and chickens - kill chickens lol.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 25, 2021)

@oldways I placed an order at Bobs and sent a follow up email after subscribing. I haven’t received anything from them. Will try calling them today. I’m sure they're busy, but from your experience, what’s their typical process before I call? I don’t mind being patient, mostly curious if I’m placing the order properly.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2021)

@oldways guess what this is??? Chicken killing night at the barn. Picked up 27 that was left in the chicken house today. Not a penny in these.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2021)

Ice water. It was drained and re-iced at 4am.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 29, 2021)

oldways said:


> That's a good deal, I picked up some roosters the other day folks get chicks and don't know what to do the roosters. that water temp is key to that pluckier's success. It seems 145 is the best so far..


Yes Sir, 145 to 148 is where it does perfect for me.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 29, 2021)

antharper said:


> Great job , I like it . Just curious do you age the meat before freezing


This second run of birds were aged. I guess I’m a little misleading by saying I didn’t age the first run, they were in ice water for 24 hours. But with no intention to age - just get everything killed and cut up.

I did a little deeper research and tried a salt water brine with these I just killed. As said before, the other birds are fine, but the salt water brine was definitely a plus!!! We fried some of these tonight and they’re basically as good as you can get in any restaurant.

1/2 cup salt per gallon of ice water for a little over 48 hours. Some of the brine salt / water ratios called for 1 cup salt per gallon but they were also letting it rest a shorter period of time. The ratio I used was perfect, you really can’t taste the salt, you can tell it is there, but it’s not salty at all. The salt not only adds flavor, it helps retain moisture during freezing.


----------



## antharper (Mar 30, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> This second run of birds were aged. I guess I’m a little misleading by saying I didn’t age the first run, they were in ice water for 24 hours. But with no intention to age - just get everything killed and cut up.
> 
> I did a little deeper research and tried a salt water brine with these I just killed. As said before, the other birds are fine, but the salt water brine was definitely a plus!!! We fried some of these tonight and they’re basically as good as you can get in any restaurant.
> 
> 1/2 cup salt per gallon of ice water for a little over 48 hours. Some of the brine salt / water ratios called for 1 cup salt per gallon but they were also letting it rest a shorter period of time. The ratio I used was perfect, you really can’t taste the salt, you can tell it is there, but it’s not salty at all. The salt not only adds flavor, it helps retain moisture during freezing. View attachment 1074428


The reason I asked that question was because I’ve tried eating some that were culls I guess , left in a friends chicken house after they caught them and they weren’t that good , all we done was kill and scald and cut in half and straight on the grill


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 30, 2021)

antharper said:


> The reason I asked that question was because I’ve tried eating some that were culls I guess , left in a friends chicken house after they caught them and they weren’t that good , all we done was kill and scald and cut in half and straight on the grill


Try that salt water brine next time. It’s definitely a difference. Although I haven’t had tough ones even at on ice for 24 hours.


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 16, 2021)

Another run in the brooder, along with some Barred Rock and ISA Browns.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 16, 2021)

I just did 70 a couple weeks ago. Only my second batch but from talking to folks and doing a little bit of research it seems like letting them chill at least 24 hours after processing helps the rigor get out of them and makes them better to eat. I had about $5.70/pc in the last batch I did if you don't figure your time. Don't figure your time lol. 

It's worth it though, we got a freezer full of quartered up chicken, tenders, and wings that'll last us through the summer at least. I moved them around the yard everyday in a 10x12' "tractor" and the fertilizer for the yard is a real benefit too!


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 16, 2021)

southGAlefty said:


> I just did 70 a couple weeks ago. Only my second batch but from talking to folks and doing a little bit of research it seems like letting them chill at least 24 hours after processing helps the rigor get out of them and makes them better to eat. I had about $5.70/pc in the last batch I did if you don't figure your time. Don't figure your time lol.
> 
> It's worth it though, we got a freezer full of quartered up chicken, tenders, and wings that'll last us through the summer at least. I moved them around the yard everyday in a 10x12' "tractor" and the fertilizer for the yard is a real benefit too!


I’m starting these on a tractor when they come out of the brooder. 

My egg layers have a winter housing. 
My cousin used to manage a fried chicken joint and I got the ratio from him - 1 cup salt per gallon of ice water for 12 hours. 3/4 cup per gallon for 24 hours. 1/2 cup per gallon for 48 hours. Made a huge difference in what I used to do by just letting them sit on ice until the next day.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 22, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I’m starting these on a tractor when they come out of the brooder.
> 
> My egg layers have a winter housing.
> My cousin used to manage a fried chicken joint and I got the ratio from him - 1 cup salt per gallon of ice water for 12 hours. 3/4 cup per gallon for 24 hours. 1/2 cup per gallon for 48 hours. Made a huge difference in what I used to do by just letting them sit on ice until the next day.



Awesome I will give that a try on my next batch!


----------



## PoultryMan (May 10, 2021)

Looks good! I do a small batch of cornish each year and 100 plus ducks for meat.


----------



## ssramage (May 12, 2021)

Looks good. I ran 25 earlier this Spring in my chicken tractor at the house. I had the same plucker that you have. I will say that processing day was a bear! I did it totally solo and it took me about 10 hours to do all of the birds. I think next time I'll break them down like you did. All of mine were frozen whole. 

I've got "replacement" laying hens in my tractor right now. They'll be "swapped" with my old hens in the next month or so. When that happens, I may get some more cornish. 

I kept pretty detailed cost records for my birds. In total I started with 25 birds and ended with 23 (lost 1 to a hawk that got in the tractor and 1 to a heart attack). All in, it cost me $9.21/bird to raise them. I bought them at 2 weeks old and it took 6 weeks to raise them out. 320lbs of feed total. I figured each bird to be about 4-5# dressed, so my cost per lb is in the $2/lb range for pasture raised, organic birds. Feed is the biggest killer. I got mine from TSC, but would have been more cost efficient to find a feed mill and purchase in bulk I think.


----------



## Spotlite (May 12, 2021)

ssramage said:


> Looks good. I ran 25 earlier this Spring in my chicken tractor at the house. I had the same plucker that you have. I will say that processing day was a bear! I did it totally solo and it took me about 10 hours to do all of the birds. I think next time I'll break them down like you did. All of mine were frozen whole.
> 
> I've got "replacement" laying hens in my tractor right now. They'll be "swapped" with my old hens in the next month or so. When that happens, I may get some more cornish.
> 
> I kept pretty detailed cost records for my birds. In total I started with 25 birds and ended with 23 (lost 1 to a hawk that got in the tractor and 1 to a heart attack). All in, it cost me $9.21/bird to raise them. I bought them at 2 weeks old and it took 6 weeks to raise them out. 320lbs of feed total. I figured each bird to be about 4-5# dressed, so my cost per lb is in the $2/lb range for pasture raised, organic birds. Feed is the biggest killer. I got mine from TSC, but would have been more cost efficient to find a feed mill and purchase in bulk I think.


Yes, a coop will cut your feed bill half. Mine are in a chicken tractor plus eating tanks scraps, feed bill on this run will less than $60. And, agreed in chicken killing day, it’s a job for sure!!


----------



## Spotlite (May 12, 2021)

PoultryMan said:


> Looks good! I do a small batch of cornish each year and 100 plus ducks for meat.


What kind of ducks are you raising?


----------



## PoultryMan (May 12, 2021)

I mainly breed and raise pekins. I do have some runner ducks and other varieties that I use in our garden and for eggs.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2021)

Another round ready to go to the freezer. In the chicken tractor with some Plymouth Rocks and Rhode Island Reds a few Buffs and Leghorns - this round of meat birds are some tanks. Cobb 500 and they seem to look about 2 pound heavier than the Cornish Cross.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 5, 2021)

Well you sorry joker you didn’t tell me you had a scald and pluck setup ??


----------



## Throwback (Jul 5, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Good looking birds. Fat too.
> 
> I`ve thought about doing that myself.


I raised about 25 probably 15 years ago. Best chicken we ever ate.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 8, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Well you sorry joker you didn’t tell me you had a scald and pluck setup ??


Oh yeah. Momma ain’t raised no fool. I just finished off a cooler full over the weekend. @Throwback if you need it holler at me. Got two more rounds and calling quits till Spring. I’ve filled up my freezer, filled up Moms, my Son and Daughters freezer. Trading some bird meat with my Son in law’s parents on the next round for some garden junk.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 8, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I raised about 25 probably 15 years ago. Best chicken we ever ate.


I’ve killed over 100 this year. I finally got that salt water brine for 48 hours down. Don’t need any seasoning or a knife.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 7, 2021)

Done for the season. 160 chickens in the freezer. Picked up 9 on sale for 20 cents each because they were two weeks old, 8 of them made it to kill size and were laid to rest in a salt water brine this morning.


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 7, 2021)

You got it going on! I ordered my first batch of meat chickens (10). Any advice?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 7, 2021)

sportsman94 said:


> You got it going on! I ordered my first batch of meat chickens (10). Any advice?


1. Don’t buy feed from tractor supply, expensive.

2. Water - when they get to you don’t put any medicine in the first water. Most likely you won’t need medicine. Don’t give them cool water on the first water, it”ll chill their body temperature too fast before they warm back up under the heat lamp - use room temperature, almost warm water. Dip their beaks in water one at a time.

3. Feed 24 hours per day for first week. After that feed 12 hours on 12 hours off. If they eat too much it’ll tear their crop. And they’ll literally lay there and eat. Use at least 20% starter the first 3 to 4 weeks. After that use at least 16% or you can continue the 20%.

4. In this heat make sure they’re shaded good and have some breeze. They don’t handle heat very well, they’re growing at a faster rate.

5. Be ready to kill them around 8 to 10 weeks old.

6. They grow wide, when they’re around 5 weeks old watch for those that end up on their back, some can’t get their feet back under them.

7. They don’t require much room, but they poop twice as much. Keep them moving in a chicken tractor or keep the pen raked out regularly. The ammonia from excess urine causes respiratory issues. These chickens are growing faster than their skeleton and organ systems develop.

Outside of that they’re no different than raising egg layers.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 8, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> 1. Don’t buy feed from tractor supply, expensive.
> 
> 2. Water - when they get to you don’t put any medicine in the first water. Most likely you won’t need medicine. Don’t give them cool water on the first water, it”ll chill their body temperature too fast before they warm back up under the heat lamp - use room temperature, almost warm water. Dip their beaks in water one at a time.
> 
> ...



Before I do another batch, I need to figure out the feed. I bought from TSC last time and it was expensive!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 8, 2021)

ssramage said:


> Before I do another batch, I need to figure out the feed. I bought from TSC last time and it was expensive!


Search for a co op or the local feed stores. Tractor supply is for rich folk.

You can cut feed down some with table scraps too.


----------

